# Picking Billy's last market wether



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We have a choice between these two boys. I like the paint for his markings, the traditional is very nice looking too. Billy and I both are leaning towards the paint, but thought I get some opinions.

Here's the paint - if we do choose this one, we plan on naming him Soldier. What do think of him?



















This is the traditional. Billy already has a red, and a traditional. He prefers the colors, as it is hard to shave the whites without razor lines (or at least it is for him). This one has a much darker head that our other one does, and looks very nice.



















They are about a day apart, and are both early March kids. I wish we could have them both, but we have two already, then we have my daughter's Nubians that are pregnant, I have a deposit on 3 Nubians from Nicole Osban, and we are planning on getting 2 Merino Ewe kids from Greenfield Village this year.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I cant tell anything about the width on them but the traditional looks more long legged than the paint.The paint looks a little more stocky type build.They are both good looking bucks though tough choice.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Keep in mind I am no expert, but I agree with Steve. The traditional looks to be taller and have not as much muscle, especially in the shoulder area. The paint looks like he also has a more level topline, but it may just be the pictures since the traditional has his head up in one and is going downhill in the other. Given my choice, I would have gone with the paint as well but they are both very pretty boys! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have dairy goats but from what I've seen of Boers, I like the paint better...he's very stocky and has noticeable thickness from his neck to his chunky butt.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm with Aimee, no expert here, but I totally agree with everyone about the paint, looks so much more stocky and level.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, he's decided - we are going with the paint. He will be picking him up the last weekend in April. I let the breeder know that we made our decision and she did say that we would be happy with our choice.

Apparently, the little paint is a little comedian. She said he is extremely friendly and outgoing. Everytime he sees her, he starts chewing on her strings for her jacket!! I LOVE the silly ones much more then the wild ones.

Thanks for everyone's opinion. I'll keep you posted on how the paint (Soldier) turns out!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope he does very well for your son  He's really cute! I love the silly ones too! We have 6 kids that are a month old, and there is one that is 'my baby' OMG he just makes you feel soooo good, he calls for you, and runs right over to greet you. There for a while he thought we were his mama and would try sucking on your fingers LOL!!! He knows where the milk comes from but he knows who loves him sooo much too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just saw this and was going to say I would go with the paint. I like his depth and top line. He looks like he could be a tad longer then the traditional. But that could also be the pictures. I would like him to be a little taller but he has good bone mass. So I hope he does well for you guys. How have you been it has been a while since I have seen you around?


----------

